# [OT] Upgrade in vista -> Via Epia Vs. P4

## JohnT.Clark

Dato che ho superato la fase dell'overclock fai da te (hai tempi avevo portato il mio mitico P133 a 225 mhz facendogli un convogliatore d'aria artigianale, anticipando la mania dell'overclock), del modding, del PC con i componenti più "CooL" sul mercato, e quasi del gioco  :Very Happy:  adesso che sono in procinto di upgradare il mio p4 e non so proprio cosa prendere...

All'inizio mi ero fissato col cambio graduale di 

HD -> 80Gb serial ATA + M/B -> Epox con Chipset 875 + RAM 512 DDR

Per poi upgradare il processore e magari la video (adesso ho una ATI 9200).

Poi mi sono imbattuto in un post nel quale si parlava di queste MINI-ITX, così ho dato una sbirciata alla EPIA M 10000 con processore 1 Ghz ecc. ecc..

la cosa che mi ha fatto prendere bene (ed è grave xchè son pericoloso e rischio di fare cavolate [comprare e pentirmi]) è stato il bassissimo consumo della cpu, le dimensioni della scheda e del fatto che quasi non fa rumore (ho lasciato acceso il pc per compilare KDE una n8 e credo che nn lo farò mai più...sigh:( ).

Purtroppo xò non ho trovato dei paragoni con delle schede P4, per vedere se questo downgrade sarebbe limitato oppure, sarebbe come se tornassi al 133 di sopra rispetto alla mia attuale conf. P4 1600

Calcolando che non sono più un giocatore accanito, e che il compu sarebbe acceso 24/24 e lo userei praticamente più di 8 ore al di ( programmare [o meglio imparare a farlo  :Razz: ], internet, Openoffice,ecc) mi converrebbe prendere una bella EPIA C3 oppure meglio Intel P4?

Nel caso di Via se dovessi metterci un Ultima Online, NWN, e Rainbow Six -Raven shield come se la caverebbe?

saluti

----------

## leon_73

Ciao,

se cerchi un po' in rete troverai molte notizie sulle mini-itx.

Puoi comunque iniciare con www.mini-itx.it e www.mini-itx.com

Se poi cerchi anche nel nostro forum, potrai trovare un post di cerri, se mi ricordo bene, che stava progettando un set top box basato prorio su di una mobo simile.

Per cio' che rigurda i giochi... non ti garantisco che funzionino molto bene  :Confused:  Sono giocattoli pensati piu' per sistmi multimediali o come FW.

Leo

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Grazie x il reply,ma... quei siti praticamente li conosco a memoria   :Mr. Green: 

il fatto è che anche nelle sez. review nn paragonano mai le prestazioni con macchine "conosciute" tipo Amd o Intel, è quello che mi fa incacchiare.. che siano così lente? cavolo visto che come dicono loro i benckmark nn sono attendibili...falli con qualcosa tipo compressione audio video e metti il tempo che ci mette a fare un divx o un mp3 e poi lo paragoni con un p4...  :Cool: 

Sob!  :Sad:  altri suggerimenti? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per cio' che rigurda i giochi... non ti garantisco che funzionino molto bene  Sono giocattoli pensati piu' per sistmi multimediali o come FW. 

 

E' quello che pensavo anche io..al max aggiungerò una fx5200 pci se proprio...   :Wink: 

----------

## leon_73

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> Grazie x il reply,ma... quei siti praticamente li conosco a memoria  
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> Sob!  altri suggerimenti? 
> ...

 

http://www.tech-report.com/reviews/2003q2/epia-m10000/index.x?pg=1

Qui puoi trovare una buona recensione, non ci sono i confronti, ma i test con un po' di prove multimedialli si.

Per cio' che ho letto, per i giochi, mi sa che la tua e' una speranza inutile... l'idea di base non e' la potenza come per intel ma il basso consumo e la silenziosita'; come vedi hanno schede video "tranquille") e solitamente uno o due slot pci al massimo.

Io ad esempio sto aspettando che mi arrivi questo giocattolone qui http://www.commell.com.tw/Product/SBC/LE-564.htm con il quale conto di fare il mio FW/AP   :Smile: 

Se trovo quelcosa comunque te lo posto...

Leo

----------

## randomaze

Ciao a tutti... io sono un "presto installero una gentoo", (spero di non essere bandito dal forum per il fatto che non sono ancora un utente...)   :Very Happy: 

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi mi sono imbattuto in un post nel quale si parlava di queste MINI-ITX, così ho dato una sbirciata alla EPIA M 10000 con processore 1 Ghz ecc. ecc..
> 
> Calcolando che non sono più un giocatore accanito, e che il compu sarebbe acceso 24/24 e lo userei praticamente più di 8 ore al di ( programmare [o meglio imparare a farlo ], internet, Openoffice,ecc) mi converrebbe prendere una bella EPIA C3 oppure meglio Intel P4?
> ...

 

Sono nella stessa identica situazione. Folgorato dalle "Mini-ITX" volevo comprarne una come supporto al mio portatile.

Poi il portatile ha smesso di dare segni di vita  mandandomi nello sconforto e nel panico più totale per trovare una risposta alla domanda: Cosa comprare?

Fatte le mie considerazioni, praticamente identiche alle tue, lurkato i forum e le review di mezzo pianeta ho visto che non dovrebbero esserci problemi con i DVD/DivX allora continuo a guardare con (molto) interesse verso la M10000Nem... l'unica incognita sarebbe OpenOffice (non ho trovato info...). 

I giochi non sono un problema primario... se funzionano bene, altrimenti pazienza (il mame comunque va...)

Alcune risorse (oltre a VIA Arena) sono:

http://linitx.org

http://epiacenter.com

poi é comparso un wiki su gentoo & epia che puoi trovare qui

http://blade5.bvu.edu/wiki/tiki-index.php

Personalmente conto di prendere l'hardware entro due settimane, installare inizialmente una redhat per prendere confidenza con l'hardware (VIA rilascia i driver per quella distro) e, a fine mese la gentoo partendo da stage1...

Se per te va bene aspettare un mese e mezzo dopo faccio tutti i test che vuoi  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se per te va bene aspettare un mese e mezzo dopo faccio tutti i test che vuoi 

 

A me va bene (benvenuto tra noi anche-se-ancora-non-hai-installato-gentoo)  :Very Happy: 

A forza di parlare di queste mini schede mi avete ingolosito, quasi quasi me ne procuro una anch'io e la sostituisco al mio serverino privato. Visto che dite consumare poco ed essere silenziosissima, direi che sarebbe perfetta. Ora vado a leggermi i link, tu appena riesci a darci la tua esperienza non esitare a scrivere  :Wink: 

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per cio' che ho letto, per i giochi, mi sa che la tua e' una speranza inutile... l'idea di base non e' la potenza come per intel ma il basso consumo e la silenziosita'; come vedi hanno schede video "tranquille") e solitamente uno o due slot pci al massimo.
> 
> Io ad esempio sto aspettando che mi arrivi questo giocattolone qui http://www.commell.com.tw/Product/SBC/LE-564.htm con il quale conto di fare il mio FW/AP  
> ...

 

Tnz

E se disabilitassi la video integrata mettendoci questa

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=585202&sku=V261-3018%20W

o questa?

http://www.bow.it/cgi-bin/bownew.storefront/IT/product/GW005783

migliorerebbero le cose (dato che sono 2 GPU) oppure la cpu farebbe da "tappo"?

(voglio dire al max giocherò in 800x600 senza antialias, senza niente..)

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I giochi non sono un problema primario... se funzionano bene, altrimenti pazienza (il mame comunque va...)
> 
> 

 

Neanche x me lo sono più, xò ogni tanto bisogna staccarsi dal "lavoro" e nn voglio giocare solo a Street Fighter   :Mr. Green: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente conto di prendere l'hardware entro due settimane, installare inizialmente una redhat per prendere confidenza con l'hardware (VIA rilascia i driver per quella distro) e, a fine mese la gentoo partendo da stage1...
> 
> Se per te va bene aspettare un mese e mezzo dopo faccio tutti i test che vuoi 
> ...

 

Penso di nn poter aspettare 1 mese (ho quasi venduto il mio pc attuale a un amico e nn credo voglia aspettare tanto  :Sad: )

e come dice il buon Shev

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tu appena riesci a darci la tua esperienza non esitare a scrivere 
> 
> 

 

O se trovi qualche link interessante (tipo nuove schede in uscita, comparazioni, ecc..)

Al max se avrò problemi (dato che sono convinto sull'aq all' 85%) saprò a chi chiedere  :Mr. Green:   HIHIHIHIHI

P.S. :Mr. Green:   Benvenuto  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xlyz

qui http://www6.tomshardware.com/cpu/20020605/index.html trovi i benchmark del Via c3 a 1G

----------

## leon_73

Io tra qualche settimana conto di ricevere il giocattolo che trovae qui sotto

http://www.commell.com.tw/Product/SBC/LE-564.htm

Ho pero' intenzione di montarci OBSD   :Embarassed: 

Comunque le mie impressioni le postero' comunque   :Twisted Evil: 

Leo

----------

## xlyz

eccone un'altro http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/roundupmobo/via-c3-nehemiah.html

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> qui http://www6.tomshardware.com/cpu/20020605/index.html trovi i benchmark del Via c3 a 1G

 

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> eccone un'altro http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/roundupmobo/via-c3-nehemiah.html
> 
> 

 

Sigh...è proprio lentina da questi test...

Io ho trovato questo e devo dire che quasi mi ha convinto a prenderela  :Very Happy: 

http://www.techseekers.net/modules.php?name=Reviews&rop=showcontent&id=60&page=2

Da questo non sembra messa proprio male... poi  i bench sopra si riferiscono solo alla CPU non ha tutta la scheda...sperem

----------

## randomaze

Grazie per il benvenuto   :Very Happy: 

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso di nn poter aspettare 1 mese (ho quasi venduto il mio pc attuale a un amico e nn credo voglia aspettare tanto )
> 
> 

 

Beh diciamo che quello é il tempo che mi sono dato per essere totalmente operativo...  spero di avere in mano l'hardware molto prima  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> O se trovi qualche link interessante (tipo nuove schede in uscita, comparazioni, ecc..)
> 
> 

 

Come comparazioni vedo che xlyz ne sta fornendo di ottime...  

ho trovato questo confronto tra schede grafiche PCI... io non l'ho letto ma forse a te può interessare: http://www.sudhian.com/showdocs.cfm?aid=445  :Wink: 

Riguardo VIA so che su http://www.alternate.de si trovano già i processori a 1,2GHz sfusi... ma non ho notizie su una versione su mini-itx.

Inoltre so che hanno mostrato dei prototipi di Mini-ITX con il nuovo Antaur a 1,4GHz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Al max se avrò problemi (dato che sono convinto sull'aq all' 85%) saprò a chi chiedere   HIHIHIHIHI
> 
> 

 

Ok... a chi fa prima allora  :Wink: 

BTW tu hai già deciso dove comprare? (nel caso possiamo sentirci via mp)Last edited by randomaze on Wed Oct 22, 2003 7:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Non mi funziona il link!!!  :Sad:  nn so se è il mio pc mozilla mi fa n po i capricci ultimamente... cmq mi da un errore sicuro sia giusto? :Rolling Eyes:   :Mr. Green: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW tu hai già deciso dove comprare? (nel caso possiamo sentirci via mp)

 

Io?!?   :Rolling Eyes:   credo di si...ma ripeto devo 1° vendere il pc attuale ( mi finanzio con quello ) 2° Sperare di nn aver fatto una pirlata

Se fosse per me sarei gia qua a compilargli sopra l'O.S. ma dato che devo dare via il mio picci... nn so... :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. Sicuramente poi il giorno dopo che avrò preso la scheduzza chiaramente uscirà la serie nuova con mille mila cose in più di quella che ho preso... :Evil or Very Mad: 

X questo che voglio essere sicuro almeno se uscirà qualche scheda nuova a breve  :Wink: 

CiauZ

----------

## randomaze

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> Non mi funziona il link!!!  nn so se è il mio pc mozilla mi fa n po i capricci ultimamente... cmq mi da un errore sicuro sia giusto? 
> 
> 

 

Era colpa del link... adesso é corretto! (avevo perso una 'h' nel taglia e incolla... e così il tuo povero mozilla non riconosceva il protocollo 'ttp://').

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Sicuramente poi il giorno dopo che avrò preso la scheduzza chiaramente uscirà la serie nuova con mille mila cose in più di quella che ho preso...
> 
> 

 

Ah be... allora forse mi conviene aspettare il gioro dopo che tu hai comprato il tutto... magari esce il biprocessore  :Wink: 

----------

## leon_73

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> P.S. Sicuramente poi il giorno dopo che avrò preso la scheduzza chiaramente uscirà la serie nuova con mille mila cose in più di quella che ho preso...
> 
> X questo che voglio essere sicuro almeno se uscirà qualche scheda nuova a breve  

 

Ho letto da qualche parte che  dovrebbe uscire un processore successivo al Nehemiah ma non ti saprei dire di piu'   :Confused: 

Uomo avvisato   :Wink: 

Leo

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Era colpa del link... adesso é corretto! (avevo perso una 'h' nel taglia e incolla... e così il tuo povero mozilla non riconosceva il protocollo 'ttp://').
> 
> 

 

ma che pirla che sono...e io li che contiunuavo a cliccare sul link e inveivo col povero mozzy...  :Very Happy:  invece avevo la soluzione sotto gli occhi  :Very Happy:  una "h"  :Embarassed: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah be... allora forse mi conviene aspettare il gioro dopo che tu hai comprato il tutto... magari esce il biprocessore 

 

Ahhhhh biprocessoreeee :O_____ nn è che hai qualc link sotto mano?

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho letto da qualche parte che dovrebbe uscire un processore successivo al Nehemiah ma non ti saprei dire di piu'
> 
> Uomo avvisato 
> ...

 

Pure...allora aspetto   :Wink:   magari mi mettono anche il serial ata e qualche chicca in più  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahhhhh biprocessoreeee :O_____ nn è che hai qualc link sotto mano?
> 
> 

 

Qualcosa tipo questo:

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,3973,1354023,00.asp?kc=ETRSS02129TX1K0000532

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

>  *leon_73 wrote:*   
> 
> Ho letto da qualche parte che dovrebbe uscire un processore successivo al Nehemiah ma non ti saprei dire di piu'
> 
> Uomo avvisato 
> ...

 

Il nuovo processore sarebbe l'Antaur:

http://www.epiacenter.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=107&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Ma sono prototipi, dopo che li mettono in vendita devono arrivare nei negozi... mi sa che si vedranno in giro dopo Natale   :Sad: 

----------

## leon_73

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> Pure...allora aspetto    magari mi mettono anche il serial ata e qualche chicca in più 

 

Ti consiglio comunque di buttare un okkio in rete, perche' magari l'attesa potrebbe essere molto lunga  :Wink: 

Leo

----------

## JohnT.Clark

secondo questa 

immagine

dovrebbe uscire la nuova MII 

immagine

si parla di Q4 2003 e in basso nella prima foto c'è OCT-->ober? quindi dovrebbe essere rilasciata adesso?

Ho dato un occhio al multiproc...che figata ma da fine anno oppure inizio 2004   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

cerri dice: no alle immagini, plz  :Smile: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Io ho una epia V-8000... Bè, non funge, nel senso che posta con un modulo di ram su 3 che ne ho provati, e se faccio il memtest presente sul livecd dlla gentoo mi da una serie infinita di errori, cosa che lo stesso modulo non fa su un altro pc...

Notevole, seconda esperienza che ho avuto con Via ed è la II volta che mi sento inc*lato...

Ho ovviamente anche provato ad aggiornare il BIOS, ma nn cambia una cippa di minc*ia...

Mo vedo di rimandargliela indietro (a mini-itx.it), sperando e pregando...

(tra l'altro vedo anche di farmi prestare un banco da qualche amico e vedere come va...)

Suggerimenti??

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Io ho una epia V-8000... Bè, non funge, nel senso che posta con un modulo di ram su 3 che ne ho provati, e se faccio il memtest presente sul livecd dlla gentoo mi da una serie infinita di errori, cosa che lo stesso modulo non fa su un altro pc...
> 
> 

 

Ho notato nei vari forum che molta gernte incontrava i tuoi problemi... e li risolveva usando DDR di marca come Kingstone (ma credo anche Crucial)

Tu che DDR usavi?

PC2100 oppure ...?

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Notevole, seconda esperienza che ho avuto con Via ed è la II volta che mi sento inc*lato...
> 
> 

 

Se non sono idiscreto... qual'era la prima?

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho ovviamente anche provato ad aggiornare il BIOS, ma nn cambia una cippa di minc*ia...
> 
> Mo vedo di rimandargliela indietro (a mini-itx.it), sperando e pregando...
> ...

 

provare la ram dei tuoi amici

provare (se possibile) la kingstone

sentire cosa dice mini-itx (a prop. la RAM l'hai comprata insieme alla scheda?)

....tenerci aggiornati...

ciao!

----------

## stefanonafets

Va che la V-8000 monta le SDRAM, cmq ho usato M.tec e nn mi ricordo cosa...

----------

## going_mad

Hehehe, la famiglia si ingrandisce!!!

Presente all'appello con una M 9000, sulla quale sto un po' alla volta settando Gentoo.

E' di oggi il funzionamento della webcam... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100939

In rete si trova ormai materiale quasi infinito. I processori C3 e C3-2 non è che siano delle schegge, anzi... ma, come anche altri hanno detto, per utilizzi specifici la mini-itx Epia M può dare delle belle soddisfazioni.

Occhio che il supporto a Linux da parte di Via lascia un po' a desiderare

http://forums.viaarena.com/categories.cfm?catid=28&forumid=1

Nel forum Via specifico x OS Linux trovi molte discussioni in merito ed altro ancora...

Aggiorniamoci, aloha.

G_M

----------

## randomaze

 *going_mad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Occhio che il supporto a Linux da parte di Via lascia un po' a desiderare
> 
> 

 

Secondo quanto leggo in questo 3d: http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.cfm?catid=28&threadid=46868

uno dei driver binari di VIA viene distribuito con la stravagante dicitura "GPL and additional rights"...

IMHO é una violazione della GPL... ergo sto rivedento le mie opinioni e non sono più tanto sicuro dell'acquisto (aquistare, secondo me, significherebbe una tacita approvazione a tale comportamento!).

Sbaglio?

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Mmm... a dire la verità ho capito metà del 3d   :Cool: . Cmq mi pare di aver capito che alcuni driver nn sono sotto GPL giusto? o meglio sono sotto GPL ma con delle parti nn in GPL?

Bhè se così fosse io la prenderei lo stesso (azzarola quando cavolo esce la MII) xchè tanto 

1) nn sono in grado di riprogrammare i driver e anche se lo fossi nn lo farei

2) sono gia abituato a driver closed (ATI) 

CiauZ

----------

## randomaze

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> Mmm... a dire la verità ho capito metà del 3d  . Cmq mi pare di aver capito che alcuni driver nn sono sotto GPL giusto? o meglio sono sotto GPL ma con delle parti nn in GPL?
> 
> 

 

Il problema sarebbe che hanno rilasciato un driver binario utilizzando parti coperte da GPL.

E questo, per quello che ne so io non é possibile farlo...  nel 3d in questione (almeno quer quello che ho capito io) ne parlano senza giungere a conclusione, tra l'altro ci sono alcune interessandi visioni tipo:

"l'avvocato della FSF é occupato con il caso SCO e forse non può aprire un'altro caso"

oppure:

"non si vuole dare cattiva pubblicità perché in fondo hanno rilasciato il driver linux é non sembra bello fargi causa"

In ogni caso la realtà é che hanno preso il driver di Alan Cox, aggiunto il supporto alle feature "segrete" e dopo lo hanno rilasciato al pubblico.... sinceramente la cosa mi sta un poco sulle palle  :Sad: 

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Se non sono idiscreto... qual'era la prima?

 

Mi pare di nn averti risposto...

Bè, era una Asus A7V, una ca**o di mobo pagata ai tempi ~400 KiloLire che faceva girare la mia cpu AMD Athlon TB 900Mhz a 700, altrimenti crashava tutto... La cpu arrivava a temperature mostruose (~55°C) a riposo, nonostante il dissipatore migliore che esistesse sul mercato (base in rame, corpo in alluminio e 2  :Shocked:  dico 2 ventole da 6500RPM)...

Il chipset della scheda era un VIA, come il controller ATA100 integrato (quante bestemmie per farlo andare!!!) Ci ho perso un bel mesetto per farla andare correttamemte, poi l'ho buttata dopo 6 mesi perchè sia cpu che mobo erano allegramente partite contemporaneamente...

Da allora mi sono detto: mai + Asus (  :Question:  ), mai + AMD, mai + VIA...

Una sola volta ho voluto ripeovare (con via), e mi sa tanto che l'ho ciapata nel cu*o...

----------

## xlyz

beh? alla fine nessuno lo usa?

io stavo pensando di metter su un serverino fanless con un paio di segate in raid 0 (software) per casa

visto che ho letto che la serie 6000 scalda troppo e avrebbe bisogno di un ventolino (o lui o il case)  e di ventolini non ne voglio   :Wink:  , mi resta la vecchia serie 5000. a meno che qualcuno smentisca  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> beh? alla fine nessuno lo usa?
> 
> 

 

Il verde diavoletto di AMD mi ha tentato con frasi tipo "...emergerai OOo in 6 ore..."

Il grosso dubbio che avevo era che, nel mio caso, sarebbe stata l'unica macchina... ergo avrebbe fatto fronte ai miei problemi attuali ma chissá tra un mese...

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io stavo pensando di metter su un serverino fanless con un paio di segate in raid 0 (software) per casa
> 
> 

 

Ottima idea.

Nonostante la mia scelta continuoa pensare che sia una un'ottima idea come seconda macchina

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> visto che ho letto che la serie 6000 scalda troppo e avrebbe bisogno di un ventolino (o lui o il case)  e di ventolini non ne voglio   , mi resta la vecchia serie 5000. a meno che qualcuno smentisca 

 

Alla fine dipenda da quello che dová fare la macchina... io mi stavo concentrando sulle 10k, che   una ventola la usavano comunque e anche per questo ho cambiato obiettivo.

ho letto anche io del surriscaldamento delle 6k, sinceramente non credo che le differenze di prestazioni tra le 6000 e le 5000 siano abissali, mi sa che fai bene... 

ciao

----------

## xlyz

entro marzo dovrebbero essere disponibili i neheiah nuovi, che dovrebbero andare a 1k senza ventola e supportare le mb biprocessore 

[img:d09452c395]http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/4/0,3363,sz=1&i=43115,00.jpg[/img:d09452c395]

poi i C5i, fino a 2 Ghz, con SSE2 e soprattutto meta' dei consumi a parità di clock. a quel punto le cose si farebbero veramente interessanti per un uso desktop/multimediale

----------

## randomaze

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> entro marzo dovrebbero essere disponibili i neheiah nuovi, che dovrebbero andare a 1k senza ventola e supportare le mb biprocessore 
> 
> poi i C5i, fino a 2 Ghz, con SSE2 e soprattutto meta' dei consumi a parità di clock. a quel punto le cose si farebbero veramente interessanti per un uso desktop/multimediale

 

Mah... diciamo ce per adesso io sto alla finestra... ma continuo a seguire con attenzione l'evolversi della cosa.

----------

## xlyz

io invece sono combattuto    :Cool: 

una itx come base per un serverino e' soprattutto una questione di consumi e di costo. anche se credo che me la potrei cavare anche con un desktop di qualche anno fa, magari undercloccato per abbassare i consumi. e chiuso in un ripostiglio (per il rumore  :Wink: )

solo che nel frattempo mi sono innamorato dell'idea di fare a meno delle ventole (o meglio del relativo rumore, che mi sta diventando sempre più insopportabile) e quindi l'idea di un always on che alla bisogna potessi usare anche come desktop e per vedere qualche dvd/divx in tv mi prende sempre più.

solo che per adesso non se ne parla, perchè il 10k la ventola la vuole, e i vari 6k e 800 coi divx fanno un po' fatica (per usare un eufemismo)

vedremo ...

----------

## -YoShi-

Scusate se mi intrometto...

Secondo me sarebbe meglio aspettare marzo invece...volete mettere la bi processore?  :Surprised: 

Anche xchè le nuove uscite, TC e MII non è che siano proprio sta rivoluzione, a parte il lettore CF e PCMCIA non hanno nessuna differenza con la M (nemiah) 

Se proprio non riesci a resitere io opterei per la CL (sempre col nemiah) da usare come serverino, oppure una M da usare anche collegata al TV. Anche se per fare una cosa proprio alla grande converrebbe prendere una video PCI con tv in S-VIDEO o S-VHS in modo da migliorare l'uscita video e usare il TV-OUT della Mobo come SPDIF.

Volevo prenderne una anche io, ma mi sono convinto (e nn è stato facile B) ->quando mi prende di comprare una cosa..) ma poi ho deciso che è meglio aspettare la biproc. almeno, anche prendendo la più "base" mi pare sia 1ghz è sempre il doppio come prestazioni rispetto alle attuali.

P.S. Avete visto quanto rumore fanno le ventoline? 32 decibel.. non è proprio il silenzio di cui parla Via... certo a meno di modifiche...

Ciao

----------

## xlyz

come desktop o e' senza ventole o mi tengo il mio shuttle xpc

come serverino la differenta tra una CL e una vecchia 5000 e' quasi 100 euro, quando una scheda pci con 1 nic me ne costa meno di 10 e per fare da server la 5000 basta e avanza ...

----------

## randomaze

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> come desktop o e' senza ventole o mi tengo il mio shuttle xpc
> 
> come serverino la differenta tra una CL e una vecchia 5000 e' quasi 100 euro, quando una scheda pci con 1 nic me ne costa meno di 10 e per fare da server la 5000 basta e avanza ...

 

Hai dato un occhiata alla scheda che doveva arrivare a leon_73?

Potrebbe essere quello che cerchi... ha 4 interfacce di rete cosí fai anche il firewall dell'altro post!

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Scusate se mi intrometto...
> 
> Secondo me sarebbe meglio aspettare marzo invece...volete mettere la bi processore? 
> 
> Volevo prenderne una anche io, ma mi sono convinto (e nn è stato facile B) ->quando mi prende di comprare una cosa..) ma poi ho deciso che è meglio aspettare la biproc. almeno, anche prendendo la più "base" mi pare sia 1ghz è sempre il doppio come prestazioni rispetto alle attuali.
> ...

 

Difficile che sia il doppio... diciamo che ad andarti bene si avvicina, supponendo che usi applicazioni capaci di lavorare in parallelo... diciamo che se vuoi encodare un film il tempo impiegato non viene dimezzato, pero'hai il vantaggio che puoi usare il PC senza rallentare láltro processo.

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Avete visto quanto rumore fanno le ventoline? 32 decibel.. non è proprio il silenzio di cui parla Via... certo a meno di modifiche...
> 
> Ciao

 

Io sapevo che quella di serie sulla M10kN era di 25 db(A)... ma sapevo anche che quel processore arriva facilmente a temperature di oltre 65C e per VIA la cosa é quasi normale...

Comuqnue per questo giro ho perso il treno... vediamo che succede quando esce la biproc (fanless!).

----------

## xlyz

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai dato un occhiata alla scheda che doveva arrivare a leon_73?
> 
> Potrebbe essere quello che cerchi... ha 4 interfacce di rete cosí fai anche il firewall dell'altro post!

 

e' lei!! se avesse un costo sensato ...

devo trovare dove la vendono 

vado che devo scrivere un pm a leon   :Very Happy: 

EDIT

trovata in uk, ma non ha un costo sensato: 266 euro + spese spedizione (e non e' specificato se l'iva e inclusa o no, ma visto che il sito si rivolge ad aziende propenderei per il no) magari lunedi provo col distributore italiano

----------

## xlyz

non so come stia a consumi, ma quanto a compattezza questo non ha rivali

----------

## -YoShi-

WOW DOVE NE POSSO PRENDERE UNO?!?!?!??!?  :Very Happy: 

Che spettacolo di computerillo è? hai un link con le caratteristiche tecniche?

P.S. ma come l'hai scovato?

----------

## xlyz

http://www.i4u.com/japanreleases/tcube.htm

c'era un post su /.

----------

## -YoShi-

Ho dato un occhio alle caratteristiche ma non ci ho capito molto, se non il fatto che la CPU è un MIPS (Non ho idea che prestazioni possa avere rispetto ad un x86) ?

P.S.  Ho dato un occhio qua http://www.mini-itx.it/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=86

ma li la VIA Epia-M 10000 viene venduta come ez ?

E il processore che monta si chiama  Ezra (che brutto, sembra il nome di una malattia..   :Wink:   :Confused:  ) anzichè Nemiah.

Sapete che differenze ci sono?

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Ho dato un occhio alle caratteristiche ma non ci ho capito molto, se non il fatto che la CPU è un MIPS (Non ho idea che prestazioni possa avere rispetto ad un x86) ?
> 
> P.S.  Ho dato un occhio qua http://www.mini-itx.it/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=86
> 
> ma li la VIA Epia-M 10000 viene venduta come ez ?
> ...

 

l'ezra é la generazione precedente del nemiah. É il processore che viene montato sulle 6K e sulle 9K, nonché sulle prima 10K.

Su due piedi (potrei sbagliare) ricordo che in meno ha le sitruzioni sse1 (quindi ha solo le 3dnow), il supporto al generatore di numeri casuali... e qualcos'altro che non ricordo.

A meno di casi particolari e/o motivi economici io te lo sconsiglio...

EDIT:

Le differenze sono le seguenti:

Ezra CFLAGS=-march=i586 -m3dnow -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx

Nem CFLAGS=-march=i686 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

(in realtá c´e una sola istruzione del i686 che non é supportata dall'ezra... ma questo ti obbliga a specificare l'arch 586).

E, da quel che sapevo, il Nem suppora anche il 3Dnow.

----------

## xlyz

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Sapete che differenze ci sono?

 

e' significativamente meno potente. da evitare.

----------

## -YoShi-

Mmm...meglio aspettare marzo allora..

(bisogna poi vedere i tempi di consegne...)

Ho trovato questo come alternativa a Via

http://www.transmeta.com/crusoe/specs.html che ne dite? come consumi è quasi in linea con i C3 di Via.. solo che non ho trovato delle Mobo per quel processore

P.S. Ha dire il vero non ho trovato proprio chi lo vende, si trova solo gia assemblato in TabletPc ecc...

Ciao

EDIT: Soluzioni M/B + CPU Intel Centrino invece? ne faranno? o solo integrate nei portatili?

----------

## xlyz

via e' meglio

consumi simili, performance migliori

c'erano in giro dei benchmark sulla rete, anche se non ho più i riferimenti

prova con google

----------

## -YoShi-

Allora adesso fo una gogleata e li cerco  :Very Happy:  e di Centrino invece?

Ho letto da qualche parte che Intel forse si è decisa a fare anche la versione Desktop (non ho capito, o non mi ricordo quando però). Se la rilascerà comunque credo di andare su quella, anche per il fatto del Wi-Fi integrato le migliori prestazioni e i consumi ridotti (rispetto ai miei attuali  :Wink:  ) 

Che ne pensi?

----------

## xlyz

se vuoi dovresti trovarte delle mb mini-itx che lo supportano. occhio ai $$ però, che se ricordo bene costicchiano parecchio

----------

## Benve

se si vuole una piattaforma piccola che consumi poco c'è anche questa:

http://pegasos-italia.com/acquisto.htm

Ma i prezzi sono certo più alti di una epia

Conviene quasi comprarsi un apple intero

----------

## -YoShi-

In effetti ho trovato solo questa

http://www.bvmstore.com/ProductDetail.asp?fdProductId=149

Con la CPU (1.6) + TAX + Spedizione viene quasi 800 ... e non è poco.

Calcolando che devo cambiare anche il  monitor per prendere un LCD mi conviene quasi prendere un portatile gia fatto...

----------

## xlyz

prova qui. di solito ha buoni prezzi e sono molto compententi

----------

